# Viper mk Vll



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys 
Happy newyear 
Started working on my viper (christmas present)
I must say moebuis makes a great model this is my third model from moebuis 
Mkv ,battlestar galactic
Here are some pics oops forget. It's four models have the moonbus as well
(BTW) I'm using my new e pad tablet. This thing is so easy-to-use it has
Everything I need . Transferring pictures is a snap .
Spellchecker is right on top of keyboard. With is a big help.
Well take it easy my friends


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice job Kid, love the lighting. May I ask what colors you used on the main ship and figure?


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

scifikid said:


> Hey guys
> Happy newyear
> Started working on my viper (christmas present)
> I must say moebuis makes a great model this is my third model from moebuis
> ...


I used alclad pale gold and tamiya clear green for the pilot. For the viper i used model master 
Light gray gost and dark blue


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

If I may, without sounding nit-picky? Just an FYI. A Viper Pilot's helmet is silver. Raptor Pilots are gold.


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

started to paint viper started off with gray primer then silver on the edge.
Once dried started the salt treatment


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The salt method is working really well on your Viper. It gives a natural weathering result.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

As I stated, you may want to re-paint the pilot's helmet silver to be accurate.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

scifikid said:


> started to paint viper started off with gray primer then silver on the edge.
> Once dried started the salt treatment


This makes me want to build another one of these, The one I built I painted with original series markings, grey with orange stripes. I also painted a MKII the same way but I also did one in the standard white with red stripes.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the color. The live prop was metallic as well.

seaQuest is correct, the helmet is silver. Suit is a much darker green too.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I hope you all don't mind my asking, but..."salt treatment?"


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

tolenmar said:


> I hope you all don't mind my asking, but..."salt treatment?"


Yea, me too. Please give demo directions.........


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Yea, me too. Please give demo directions.........


Check out this web site. http://www.scalemodelguide.com/ it talks about all types of 
Weathering.

Have some more pictures model,is almost done. I'm also working on a display as well. 
It's based upon miniature sun's hanger deck loved what he made . Since I needed power to the viper.
I stuck the wires inside the front landing gear bay to look like fuel lines. Then I will plug the lines into fuel tanks on the base. Used bottle tops as tanks :tongue: here is a pic
I'm gonna drill holes into the tops for the plugs and add valves to the bottle tops
Here are pics of the viper.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You did an excellent job on that!

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really sweet build! I love the HUGE pics! Thanks!!
:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Like your weathering and colouring.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

scifikid said:


> Check out this web site. http://www.scalemodelguide.com/ it talks about all types of
> Weathering.
> 
> Have some more pictures model,is almost done. I'm also working on a display as well.
> ...


That is the single best resource posted I've seen in awhile! Thanks!


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys almost done with the display .
Here are. here are some pics.
BTW GO GIANTS !!!!!!!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that has got to be the world's biggest power socket I have ever seen 

Nice work by the way


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

It holds batteries as well


----------



## scifikid (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys just finished viper mk VII. Sorry it took so long been busy with everything. Just moved to a new state new house new job . Here are the finished pics. :hat:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The whole diorama has come out really well.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Very nice job! And I'm flattered to hear you say you used my diorama as inspiration. I especially like what you did with the ground equipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Well worth the wait. Great job!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful! And I took your advice on the salt weathering! Thanks for the help.


----------

